# My Dasher wagon find...



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Found this one on CL for $1,700. Body is pretty straight and interior is clean, just the paint was pretty oxidized. Here's a pic when I first got it...


I picked up a set of rikens on CL too, for $100, they were pretty beat, I straighten them out and fixed the rash the best I could, and polished em and re-painted the faces, got new rubber, lowered it a bit, machined buffed the paint, added some wood paneling and mexi chrome. Turned out pretty good. Here's a pic at the Waterwerks show. Needs more low and some spacers though...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

just stumbled across this....

that ride is all sorts of awesome. freaking love it and what you've done to it :thumbup:


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2thinlizzy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Dasher wagon, rare find*

That is a true collector car, and hopefully will be kept in service, and preserved for the long run. It is hard to imagine finding one that nice, and it is worth whatever it costs to keep it going. Showing it to the rest of us is a good thing too.


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words. Yes, this car is in good hands, my wife drives it as a daily for now, which makes me some what nervous  Once she gets the Mk4 jetta she wants, the Dasher will be kept for a cruiser. Its a shame you don't see more of these on the road. Years ago I had a 74 dasher 4dr hatch back, that I sold to a kid who totaled it :banghead: 

Happy to share the pics!

Cheers:beer:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Definitely look after it, there's hardly any of them left, especially the early ones in the US.  :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just fantastic! 

Any interior shots?


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll get some pics of the interior after work today...ic:


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Here are some shots of the interior, sorry for crappy cell pics and the messy car, didn't have time to detail the inside. The OP had the grey recaros put in, I'm going to get them recovered to match the rest of the interior and I also picked up a Brown three spoke Rocco steering wheel that I will install too..


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome car :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice! Nice location, too.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

sweet dasher preserve it for the world will know there was a dasher.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

VWaddict01 said:


> I also picked up a Brown three spoke Rocco steering wheel that I will install too..


Check the back of the Rocco wheel. The B1 wheels have two pins on the rear in order to make the horn worn. The Golfs/Rabbits only have 1, I think the Rocco wheels are the same. You won't have any tooting ability without the two pins.


----------

